
Oracle: Coherence Community Edition - tosh
https://blogs.oracle.com/oraclecoherence/announcing-coherence-community-edition
======
karussell
I wonder why they named the blog "coherence community edition" and not "open
sourcing coherence". The license, although a bit unusual, seems to be a
commercial friendly thing. What features are missing in this "community
edition"?

~~~
hraja
The biggest features missing are cross cluster replication (federation),
elastic data, and HotCache. There are also some WebLogic features not included
but I would argue that the majority of the product is there. No limits on
scale, and includes distributed disk persistence.

